# JAVA Lernen



## Bismark (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Ich haette zwei fragen:


wie habt ihr es erlernt
und mit welchem Programm arbeitet ihr (wenn es ein kostenloses Programm ist wuerde ich mich freuen)


----------



## BLOEBAUM (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Core Java 2 gekauft und arbeite mit eclipse. http://www.eclipse.org/
Durch das Buch habe ich ein Grundverständnis für die Objektorientierung erhalten.
Du kannst das ganze aber auch online erlesen. Suche einfach nach galileocomputing.
Danach habe ich in eclipse angefangen, kleine Projekte zu realisieren.
Wenn ich gar nicht weiter wusste, habe ich im Forum eine Frage abgesetzt.
Das führte fast immer zur Lösung, wenn mir diese auch nicht immer mungerecht serviert wurde, aber ich konnte durch die Information nach Elementen suchen, die ich vorher nicht einmal kannte. Dadurch hat sich mein Wissen gefestigt und erweitert.


Viel Spaß beim Einstieg in Java


----------



## crazymischl (27. Dezember 2007)

BLOEBAUM hat gesagt.:


> eclipse. http://www.eclipse.org/



und hier noch ein Einsteiger-Kurs:

http://hestia.hs-niederrhein.de/~gkorsch/javakurs/Javagk.htm

Mfg.Michi.


----------



## zeja (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich empfehle dir sehr deine ersten Programme in einem Texteditor zu schreiben und auf der selber zu kompilieren, denn nur so lernt man die Compiler-Fehler zu verstehen. Später kannst du dann mit einer IDE wie eclipse arbeiten.

Als Buch würde ich "Java ist auch eine Insel" als openbook empfehlen. Dazu natürlich die Java DK API: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/index.html Und wirklich ganz wichtig ist es dir selber ein kleines Projekt vorzunehmen und dieses dann umzusetzen. Da lernt man wirklich am Besten bei. Wenn man nur Beispiel liest denkt man allzu oft "Ist ja einfach... versteh ich sofort", es selber umzusetzen ist aber noch was anderes.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (28. Dezember 2007)

Kann mich dem bisher gesagtem nur anschließen. Im Grunde erlernt man eine Sprache oft auf dieselbe Art. Für Java gibt es viele Dinge(Eclipse), dir das Programmieren leichter zu machen, so richtig , oder besser: schneller verstehen wirst du es aber nur, wenn du "per Hand" rangehst und auf Konsolenebene arbeitest. Nach einiger Zeit kannst du dann umsteigen 
Achja und wenn du ne GUI erstellen möchtest: Dafür gilt dasselbe. Es gibt zwar GUI-Builder, aber versuch erstmal alleine. Nicht alles ist von Vorteil


----------



## Stigma (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe Programmieren durch das Buch „*Jetzt lerne ich Java“ gelernt*. Das perfekte Buch für Einsteiger und Anfänger. Für fortgeschrittene empfähle ich „*Das Java 6-Codebook*“. Beide wurden von *Dirk Louis und Peter Müller* geschrieben. 

Bevor man allerdings in Java Programmiert sollte man sich vorher mehr mit der _Syntax_ und den _Möglichleiten_ (if, while, for, array …)auseinandersetzten. Jeder der professionell Programmieren möchte sollte anfangs den *Java-Hamster* benutzen. Dieser lernt einen spielerisch die Grundlagen und kann auch sehr komplex werden.

Anfangs sollte man den *Java-Editor* benutzen. Danach schnell aber zu *Eclipse* wechseln. Eclipse ist für Einsteiger nicht zu empfählen, da es viel zu viele Möglichkeiten bietet und sich Einsteiger somit überfordert füllen.

_PS: Um eine gute Applikation selbstständig zu schreiben benötigt man einiges an Erfahrung._
_PPS: Das Java-Hamster-Model ist Vollständig in Java geschrieben und ist an der Uni Oldenburg entwickelt worden._

*Link Empfehlungen:*
Java-Hamster-Modell

Java-Hamster-Model-Bücher

Jetzt lerne ich Java

Java Codebook


----------



## MiMi (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab es waehrend des Studiums gelernt, und wir hatten das Java Core Buch benutzt. Aber da du es so lernen willst, solltest du vielleicht mit einem open Book wie "Java ist auch eine Insel" anfangen. Bevor du 100e von euros ausgibst ^^

Wichtig ist es vorallem bevor man anfaengt nen Programm zu schreiben, also nen kleines Projekt hat, sich ueber die Struktur Gedanken zu machen, also ne Analyse und nen Entwurf zu machen. D.h. Klassendiagramme und Sequencediagramme zb.

Sonst kann ich den andern nur zustimmen, das man halt ueben ueben ueben muss. Und auf keinen Fall am Anfang direkt mit ner IDE (Entwicklungsumgebung) anfangen sollte sondern eher nen Texteditor benutzen sollte.


----------



## Stigma (28. Dezember 2007)

Für den Einstieg empfähle ich dir den Java-Hamster. Dazu ein kleines Buch was dir den Umgang mit dem Hamster-Model erklärt. Das tolle ist, du siehst sofort was du Programmierst. Der Hamster tut genau das was du Ihm verklickerst. Später kannst du dann mit mehreren Hamstern gleichzeitig arbeiten und somit Objektorientiert Programmieren. Am Anfang lernst du nur das Imperative Programmieren. 

*Minimaler Einsatz, maximaler Spaß  *


----------



## Matze (28. Dezember 2007)

"Java ist auch eine Insel" <- ist ein gutes und kostenloses online Book.

Aber bedenke, dass man eine Programmiersprache nicht von heute auf morgen erlernt.

Oh, sorry Mimi, hab deinen Beitrag erst jezt gelesen.


----------



## MiMi (28. Dezember 2007)

@Matze
NP das wurde vorher auch schon genannt ^^


----------



## Stigma (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin der Meinung das „Java ist eine Insel“ eher ein Nachschlagewerk darstellt. Neulinge tun sich schwer. Soll es nichts kosten und Anfänger begleiten empfähle ich das„Handbuch der Java-Programmierung“ zu nutzen. Trotzdem rate ich anfangs sich zumindest für drei Monate sich mit dem Hamster-Model auseinander zusetzten. Der Umstieg wird einfach und man beherrscht die Grundlagen perfekt.



> Schüler die anfangs mit dem Hamster Programmieren lernen beherrschen später die Sprache wesentlich besser als die die es nicht getan haben. Tests haben dies Gezeigt und beweisen es.



Handbuch der Java-Programmierung


----------



## mAu (28. Dezember 2007)

Gibts auch Bücher für Fortgeschrittene bzw. Umsteiger? Denn die meisten Bücher fangen ja damit an, was Variablen sind, Variablentype, Schleifen etc. Ich programmiere jetzt schon läner in PHP und OOP ist mir auch relativ vertraut. Deswegen kann ich nicht so viel mit einem Einsteigerbuch anfangen, weil ich da recht schnell die Lust verliere.


----------



## Stigma (28. Dezember 2007)

Ja gibt es und zwar ein sehr gutes!
Kostet auch kein Vermögen!

Java 6 - Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle


----------

